# Solved: Converting Video (wmv) to Mobile (2g3, not 3gp in my case)



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a SANYO 5600 mobile, and a good thing about it is the mini-SD card it has so I can put things like MP3 music onto it, and once I overcome this obstacle, I can put movie clips on it as well.



*WMV -> 2G3*

I have some movie clips in WMV format (I don't mind if I have to convert it to another video format), that I want to get working on my mobile. I have searched for a program to do that, and only one actually got a decent step forward. Thing is it heavily cut out the rest of the clip, and when I tried other programs all that appeared on my phone was a red cross. The one that worked to a certain extent was the program Xilisoft 2GP Video Converter Unregistered (according to the taskbar), but in more detail all it did was give me 10-20 seconds out of a 2 minute video clip, and I wouldn't mind having it higher quality as well appear on my phone.

I have searched high and low for a program that does something, and it seems I keep getting landed with trialware (which I can manage), or limitation software that makes it not worth it (I don't want a watermark on my clips!). Anyone got any ideas? I am working with a Windows XP computer if you need to know.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

This is my experiences with programs so far:

*Ultra Mobile 3GP Video Converter*
Recently used it. Placed a watermark on the video file! Uninstalled.

*Xilisoft 3GP Video Converter (mispelt above)*
Had to go through two dialog boxes for each file. The amount of video put out was severely limited. Uninstalled.

*WinXMedia AVI/WMV 3GP Converter*
Involved quite a bit of configuration, for good and for bad. I think it just ruined it. Viewing the file on the computer has high quality, but doesn't function to view on the phone.


----------



## gooogle (Nov 21, 2006)

Use my video converter for psp.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

I managed to get the answer yesterday after some good hard work on it. I actually made some progress this time around, although some of the files had to be deleted along the process because they didn't convert right even after a second attempt. They became slanted and some of the content ended up on the other side of the clip.

As it turns out, there was a bit more to how things work than what I thought on my phone. Apparently I can also get it to play mp4 and 3gp files. I only need to make it 2g3 if I want it in the same place I deal with all my video capture stuff, which isn't good if you want to be able to easily move around the clips. After finding out you can add folders which helped separate the music I listen to from the videos I put in (in the media area), I managed to put in some 3gp files.
Thanks to this to start off with, I managed to get here. I was able to use the Stoik Video Converter to convert the wmv files into avi files (but some of them came up with the problem explained above). Then after following the instructions, and using the 3GP Converter, I was able to convert them into 3gp format accordingly. Then in my phone, I was able to watch them without hassle. I did avoid the instructions a bit and made it stereo instead of mono, because I use headphones instead of just the speaker on the device.

Hopefully this will be able to benefit someone else if they have a similar or same problem.


----------

